# I uh, like to draw.



## Boofy (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, I never took art past year 9 at school but on occasion I've been known to draw. I do a lot of very cartoony, loud drawings now with the occasional mythical beast thrown into the mix. They're all original characters besides the Okami wolf and Misty. ^^


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2015)

super


----------



## Gumby (Jan 19, 2015)

This one looks like a self portrait:






They're all great, Boofy, but I really like this one, it immediately brought the WF logo to mind:


----------



## Boofy (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah, the top one is! I wanted to draw myself from an image of me, to see what I thought I looked like and then to eradicate lingering poor self image if I could ^^

Yeah, that one is like the site logo isn't it! I do commissions sometimes and I actually ended up putting it on a guitar pick in the end :3


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice work Boofy. I've done a few digital drawings and paintings, but nothing like these. You're skilled in many ways.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 20, 2015)

I draw too in my spare time. Did you teach yourself or learn from someone? I started because I saw my father doodle a face and wanted to imitate him. But I used a pen, haha! I didn't know to get something that could be erased, so for years I painstakingly would draw, scribble out, and redraw until I got the right shape. Now I've learned better. But basically I taught myself that way...

If I really like it I'll ink it in sometimes. But I seriously respect anyone that can work with color because I have a zero tolerance policy on it...I can't work with any medium that isn't between white and black. No colored pencils no pastels...Maybe one day I will but no time soon...


----------



## Boofy (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah I used to do the same, black pen drawings only. Then my Step Dad bought me a pack of coloured Staedtlers and I never looked back. Once I got my crummy Wacom, things just escalated. I actually drew all the digital ones in MSPaint and vectorised them/left them pixelated for style. You just have to take that leap and experiment. Doesn't matter if it's terrible that first time, keep at it. It's not like you have to show anybody the botched ones, right? ^^

I taught myself, heh. Mostly it was just a case of typing in 'anatomical drawings' and then replicating them until I had the bare bones, I guess. I do draw a lot of my own characters though, now. For comics and such, where the inspiration takes me. :3

Oh and thank you, guys. I've always thought they were pretty silly, as scribbles go ^^


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 20, 2015)

Those are all really cool though. And if you're anything like me you probably have a bunch more scribbles too. I got stacks and stacks of paper full of drawings. Most of it, yeah, I wouldn't show anyone either. But I think of it this way. Most people can't even draw a stickman straight. Having said that, anyone teaching themselves to draw is pretty remarkable. Especially at such a quality. That's how I stay positive. If a person doesn't like something I say: "You do better." Haha.

...Humor me though. The three up top. Black and white, appear to be on actual paper. You've done some digital things apparently, but that's paper. So my question is twofold. Which is your favorite? I prefer the actual feel of drawing myself. Something about it is nicer to me. And how did you fill in all that black? Just markers?


----------



## Boofy (Jan 20, 2015)

I do have about a million more, hah. And thank you. I don't think them as quality when compared to the amazing work some people are capable of but it does feel nice to see your vision come to life in front of you, even if it's a griffon with tree roots for legs x3

Incidentally, I'd say that one orrrr the anime girl with the green background, probably is my favourite. 

And I have a confession! I was quite miserly as a younger girl and didn't want to buy proper pens with my pocket money. That's all literally just biro! I have thought to redraw them eventually but I'm still quite fond of them as they are now ^^


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey at least the result was awesome looking. And Steven is my favorite. Mainly because of Steven universe, the fact that I have a friend named Stephen that looks VERY similar to that, and he looks like a possible Doctor mixed with Okabe from Steins Gate.

And I'll show you some of what I consider my 'best' work sometime in the future. When it's not 1:00 AM here.
My drawings might make you feel better about yours! Hahaha. 

Just count yourself as among those who -can- draw as opposed to the rest of the world that can't. And all those really good artists just have had more practice. That's all it is. Nobody picks up a pencil the first time and does that kind of work. They all started at the bottom. Some people just rise faster. Looks like you did a little faster than me to be honest. You're never the lowest rung on the ladder. Yes I know I ramble.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 20, 2015)

Woah, these are great! 


This one is my favorite.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 20, 2015)

Rawr! Thaaaank you Pidge! :3


----------



## rcallaci (Jan 20, 2015)

You are an awesomely talented young women who has a generous heart as well - A rare gift indeed....

my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 20, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Woah, these are great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

The fox or wolf is nice. It reminds me of Naruto or Keaton, the three-tailed fox from Zelda. Your smaller characters remind me of something from Rayman, I like those too :]


----------

